# 10G Betta Tank



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

heres the work so far, peat moss sand and gravel, 2 nice peices of driftwood and the crypt that survied to go back in, more plants to be added mid to end of week and the betta back in soon i hope


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

It's looking great! Can't wait to see it with the Betta! He'll love all the wood caves!


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

oh yea, plus with more plants and his floating log in there he will be in heaven lol


----------

